
Node v0.10.14 (Stable) - shawndumas
http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/07/25/node-v0-10-14-stable/
======
jbrooksuk
They released v0.10.15 shortly afterwards
[http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/07/25/node-v0-10-15-stable/](http://blog.nodejs.org/2013/07/25/node-v0-10-15-stable/)

~~~
film42
I guess it wasn't so stable after all.

~~~
byroot
Stable mean feature complete. Not bug free.

~~~
mbreese
Usually a release would be marked for a stable release after a decent amount
of testing... so, it should be relatively bug free. Having a new release just
a few hours after this one doesn't instill a lot of confidence in their
testing.

~~~
2mur
From the mailing list this is an npm fix mostly for OSX:

    
    
        The main fix here is letting users on Mac to upgrade globally installed modules. Also the linux binaries have been rebuilt with an older glibc so people with older systems will actually be able to use it.

------
Oculus
I've recently gotten into Node and it has been such an awesome and fun time.
Anyone on the fence about it should definitely go and try it out.

~~~
aktau
To chime in with another viewpoint: I've just written a sort of remote-control
solution that can use WebSockets and fall back to SSE (Server-Sent Events) +
HTTP POST if necessary. I wrote it in node.js, which I hadn't used before,
because it had (has) great libraries for both WebSockets and Server-Sent
Events. So I though I would put to use the adagio "best tool for the job". I
don't regret it because I was able to write this thing in about 5 days and
together with runit restarting it when it throws an exception I have a
solution that hasn't failed me yet.

But... I really kinda hated the callback spaghetti, and no matter what library
I tried (Step, Async, ...), I couldn't get myself to feel more comfortable
with it. So I decided I would only use node.js when the libraries make it too
hard to pass up.

~~~
embwbam
Promises are the only real solution.
[https://github.com/kriskowal/q](https://github.com/kriskowal/q)

~~~
bilbo0s
It's still callback spaghetti though right.

You still need to break function "doAll()" into function "doPart1()",
"doPart2()"...,"doPartN()". It's just that now you have a new syntax for
calling all of the functions. Like Rx for JavaScript instead of C#.

I do believe the syntax for calling all of the component functions is better..
but it would be great if you didn't have to make the component functions at
all.

------
wicknicks
v1.0 is coming up soon. Just found this ROADMAP talk about it here:
[http://blog.strongloop.com/the-road-to-node-
js-v1-0/](http://blog.strongloop.com/the-road-to-node-js-v1-0/)

------
piratebroadcast
I'm finishing learning Rails and next wish to get some JS under my belt- I
wish someone would please explain the difference between Javascript, Angular,
Ember, Node, and where a noob Rails dev with no JS knowledge whatsoever should
begin in all of this.

------
listic
For anyone willing to learn node which would be an easy way to install the
latest version on a server?

Ubuntu 13.04 repository only has node v0.6.19

~~~
2mur
Just use nvm[1]. It's awesome, use it dev/prod. It's also easy to build and
install from source on debian-based distros (my only experience).

[1] [https://github.com/creationix/nvm](https://github.com/creationix/nvm)

~~~
bnuhero
Nave[1] works like a charm for me.

[1][https://github.com/isaacs/nave](https://github.com/isaacs/nave)

------
jimmcslim
The site has been hammered lately. Have been trying to update to latest Node
via Homebrew and keep getting timeouts.

------
rhizome
The particulars of semantic versioning aside, am I the only one who chuckles
at "Stable" being applied to version-zero releases?

~~~
byroot
You are probably not the only one, it do not mean you're right either.

Stable mean that they will support this set of feature for some time, that's
all.

